# Quarantine



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2008)

One of the best horror movie I have seen in my life, and there are many that are bad.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 18, 2008)

So why was it so good?


----------



## Jack (Oct 18, 2008)

so does that mean it is scary? :twisted:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> So why was it so good?



Because it was _actually_ frightening.


----------



## Devi8 (Oct 18, 2008)

hmm, I sorta want to see [REC.] before Quarantine, even if the only difference is that it's remade in english.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 18, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Because it was _actually_ frightening.



More information needed...
Atmosphere, cinematography, soundtrack, editing, acting quality, story quality, horror built up or jumpy? Stuff like that.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah, i saw Quarantine, and it is genuinely scary.

it uses the same camcorder-esque technique that was used in Cloverfield, but this does it a lot better. in this it's more about limiting what you can see to the one viewpoint rather than about making you feel sick and confused.

they did, if you ask me, a great job of developing the characters and making you want them to be okay in the end, and that helps to make it scarier.

also, some of the visuals are just freaky.

and i hope to see [REC] in the near future. i'm guessing it'll be better... i have a lot of confidence in filmmakers not from the USA.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 18, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Because it was _actually_ frightening.



That's terribly vague... It's almost... _frightening._


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Nachoboy, that was more what I was looking for ^_^

Also, I was under the impression that [REC] and Quarantine were the same film but they changed the name? I don't know, I could be completely wrong.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 18, 2008)

no, Quarantine was a an American remake of [REC]. i looked it up on imdb. also, i'm glad i could help.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 18, 2008)

Ahh, ok, I get it now. It did kind of confuse me when [REC] was being advertised and then seemingly the exact same film but under a differnt name was also being advertised... the ads must be pretty similar or something.

And it's nice to get reviews every once in a while rather than "It was a good film"... It's like, ok you say it's a good film but _why_ is it? At least when I try to start a movie thread I try to include some basic pointers at the very least.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> More information needed...
> Atmosphere, cinematography, soundtrack, editing, acting quality, story quality, horror built up or jumpy? Stuff like that.



Because it felt like you were in it. No background music, nothing.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 18, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Because it felt like you were in it. No background music, nothing.



If it weren't for Nachoboy I still wouldn't know what the fuck you were talking about.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> If it weren't for Nachoboy I still wouldn't know what the fuck you were talking about.



It was from the POV of a cameraman the entire time. And the anchorman is who he was sticking with. And since it twas from that view, it's not really that predictable, since you don't have 16 different camera angles where you know when someone walks into a silent room in a creepy apartment, something's going to come at him/her.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> no, Quarantine was a an American remake of [REC]. i looked it up on imdb. also, i'm glad i could help.



[REC] kind of looked like a toned down version of Quarantine.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm probly gonna get flamed for this but ah well. My personal opinion was that I really didn't like it. I saw it around 4 hours ago. The camera movement was too shaky to follow alot of the scary parts and for me it took what little fear factor there was to it. (scary movie's never really managed to scare me....might be why) They always keep you in the dark by keeping your knowledge to what the characters knew. Which for some cuts down the apprehension. And the ending was like "oh wow everyone died....dang I guess" And the sad part is whenever people got startled I laughed.....which now that I think of it is kinda twisted...but still! Iunno, sorry if I made anyone pissed by postin this. Just my personal opinion. Yet it also shows how much the government will go just to cover something up. I guess it could also give you a hint on how you would react if you were in a situation like that.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 19, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I'm probly gonna get flamed for this but ah well. My personal opinion was that I really didn't like it. I saw it around 4 hours ago. The camera movement was too shaky to follow alot of the scary parts and for me it took what little fear factor there was to it. (scary movie's never really managed to scare me....might be why) They always keep you in the dark by keeping your knowledge to what the characters knew. Which for some cuts down the apprehension. And the ending was like "oh wow everyone died....dang I guess" And the sad part is whenever people got startled I laughed.....which now that I think of it is kinda twisted...but still! Iunno, sorry if I made anyone pissed by postin this. Just my personal opinion. Yet it also shows how much the government will go just to cover something up. I guess it could also give you a hint on how you would react if you were in a situation like that.



Yeah, they did kind if stupid-fied the movie a bit. But I think that was intended to make it more scarier.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 19, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Yeah, they did kind if stupid-fied the movie a bit. But I think that was intended to make it more scarier.



It failed for me....well at least it reminded me to never bother with scary movies. Since they don't scare me they just end up boring me. Iunno....but thrillers I kinda like. Like Disturbia. xP


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 19, 2008)

Scary movies for me these days are blah. Doesn't have the horror of the old days.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 20, 2008)

Ugh, why do they keep making cameraman movies? They don't care about us motion-sick people... D=


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 21, 2008)

The limited knowledge is nice, but throughout a horror movie...that takes out the "OH MY GOD IT'S RIGHT THERE! TURN AROUND!" part.
Camera movie...I'm not looking forward to more of those. Sometimes cameraman reactions are seriously exaggerated and sometimes they act like they were hit by a damn earthquake when they see something shocking.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 21, 2008)

The whole reason [REC] (the original) is scary is because you don't know what the hell is going on. I'm sure some people won't like it but it is that unknowing that makes the movie. I have yet to see the original fully since it is on my currently dead external but from what my friend said it is good. I might go see the remake but at the moment I am sick of everything be a remake. There is a high lack of CREATIVITY in the horror industry and it makes me extremely sad.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 21, 2008)

skittle said:


> There is a high lack of CREATIVITY in the horror industry and it makes me extremely sad.



actually, there's a high lack of creativity in pretty much every genre of film.

i kind of hate to bring this up, but all Disney Channel Original Movies [yeah, DCOMs! good, quality films right there!] follow the same plot nowadays. there's either a guy who wants to do something "generally reserved for girls" [in High School Musical, Troy wants to be an actor, in Eddie's Million Dollar Cook-Off, Eddie wants to be a chef, etc]. that's how they are now.

so many movies are remakes now, too. not only did they remake a Spanish horror film into the American Quarantine in about a year, but also it only took a few years to remake the Hulk movie.

and almost all television shows for the last while have had many episodes with very stereotypical episodes. i dunno. it's hard to find originality these days.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 21, 2008)

^ What about new-ality?


----------

